# halloween clearance already?



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

hey haunt forum-
i was stalking around on target's website and found this, for 76% off. thought it might interest yall:

Life-Size Sound Effects Skeleton with Feet








$11.99
List price: $49.99
You Save: $38.00 (76%)

Life-Size Sound Effects Skeleton with Feet : Target


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not bad. 
I ran through the check out to see what the shipping would be.
Total cost was $24.13 with standard ground shipping.

I have that same skelly from a couple years ago, and paid about $30-$35 for it at the store (I think) on sale at Garden Ridge.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

It's probably overstock from last year or the year before. Great deal, though!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Got mine... Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like mine. It made me laugh, which is why I bought it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

They also have a crow on a finial ball for $9.99. Not a bad deal either.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I got mine tonight...thanks!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

glad yall likein' the link...i thought it would benefit some of yall


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here he is in action. Not bad for $23 total. Oh, and this thing is _tall._ Over 6'.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It comes to $25.01 for me. Not too shabby.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Haunted Acres...

Got mine in the mail and was really a $23.74 well spent. Kids get a hoot out of it.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if this product in for Indoor Use Only? I'd like to put him outside if I can. Thanks!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link!
I ordered 2! Came out to $44 and change, but still a steal! 
May use the one as a gift. We have a friend who is also a 'weener.
Thanks again!
Val


----------

